# Ghostbusters: Der offizielle internationale Trailer mit neuen Szenen



## Dominik Pache (9. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Der offizielle internationale Trailer mit neuen Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Der offizielle internationale Trailer mit neuen Szenen


----------



## elektrosmoker (9. März 2016)

nachdem der artikel um ca 14h erstellt worden ist und um 1620h noch kein video "erstellt" wurde seh ichs mir halt wo anders an ...


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2016)

Adblock oder sonstiges Addon das den Html player block an ?


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2016)

Juhu, zusätzliche Szenen ...  die es schaffen, das Niveau noch eine Etage tiefer zu legen. 

Und das ist weder ein "race thing" noch ein "lady thing", sondern einfach nur eine Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## ToFriend (10. März 2016)

Seid Jahren fragt man sich können Computeranimationen <-> reale Schauspieler schlagen und hier haben wir die Antwort. Ja sie können, denn das beste was dieser Film noch hat sind die per Computer erzeugten Geister. Ich bin zwar für Gleichberechtigung (ein Frauenteam mal was neues) aber was Kult ist sollte Kult bleiben und nicht zu einer Scary-Movie Version/Abklatsch des Originals werden. Man bekommt irgendwie den Eindruck das hier dringend jemand Geld braucht (Regisseur oder Filmstudio) und im Zuge der Werbung und Merchandise Aktionen mit "Ghostbusters" einfach nur Geld machen will.


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann Axel Braun ihren Trailer rausbringen ^^


----------

